# Hardware / Temp Detection



## johnk119 (Oct 30, 2004)

hey the last beta of ati detected my temp and voltages as all 255 obviously an error i assumed i didn't have a temp sensor on my board on videocard however this new beta is reporting temps around 30 celsius afterrunning a while voltages and everything.... is this new information correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2004)

what motherboard do you have? i added support for a bunch of new boards


----------

